# What piece of equipment is this?



## Jim37F (Mar 13, 2016)

So I was teaching a CLS class this drill weekend, and they gave me a box full of random training supplies, mostly various bandages. However in the bottom of this box there was......this thing. 10 hypodermic needles in a circle around a central needle just exposed. No earthly idea what it is (was) used for, or what to call it for that matter. Anyone know?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sternal IO gun. Several videos on YouTube of military guys doing it on other military guys.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 13, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Sternal IO gun. Several videos on YouTube of military guys doing it on other military guys.


What she said. The FAST1 stet all IO.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 13, 2016)

Ahh the FAST IO. Scurry looking.


----------



## CANMAN (Mar 13, 2016)

All I know is I better be dead if someone is using that device on me, otherwise they will be...


----------



## Tigger (Mar 14, 2016)

Once watched a local fire department place one on an arrest, they failed to both place it at the manubrium or stick on the securing device. Instead they put it on down lower, you know where your hands go when doing CPR. Not to worry they said, we have an autopulse demo too! That was then wrapped around the lower ribs, hilarity did not ensue. 

There were eight people on scene (three being paramedics), and yet that arrest was just textbook terrible.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 14, 2016)

Yep. Took me a minute, but that's for a sternal IO. It has to be placed up high, on the manubrium. Scary looking to be sure but apparently it does generate some decent flow rates. It's what I'd reach for if my patient had no arms or legs...


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 14, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Yep. Took me a minute, but that's for a sternal IO. It has to be placed up high, on the manubrium. Scary looking to be sure but apparently it does generate some decent flow rates. *It's what I'd reach for if my patient had no arms or legs*...


The iliac crest flows pretty damn well too


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 14, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> The iliac crest flows pretty damn well too


True... but somehow I don't think this particular device would quite be the go-to for an iliac crest IO.


----------

